
Earth has temporarily gained another moon - jchanimal
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/science/earth-has-temporarily-gained-another-moon/
======
salawat
So... What they are saying is, we currently have a unique opportunity for some
enterprising individual to steal a moon or spark an IAU brand debate on the
meaning of the word "moon"?

6x11 ft isn't unmanageable bulk-wise, and we obviously have the mass figured
out already.

------
mdonahoe
“ If you look at the night sky and see a bright object near the (original)
moon, that’s not the mini moon. It’s Venus — the third-brightest celestial
object to light the sky, after the sun and moon — which is visible this week
in the west after sunset.”

I’ve been wondering what that is. I assumed a planet, though I wasn’t sure
which.

------
pattisapu
Kacper Wierzchos: “It’s a big deal as out of ~ 1 million known asteroids, this
is just the second asteroid known to orbit Earth (after 2006 RH120, which was
also discovered by the Catalina Sky Survey).”

Amazing. I am surprised that this kind of thing doesn't happen all the time.

